# Year End Player Assessment-Player 7: Devin Harris



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Devin Harris*

*







*
*19 GS, 76 GP*
*15.4 MPG 5.7 PPG 2.2 APG 1.3 RPG 42 FG%*

*-Played in Rookie-Sophomore Challenge*​


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I gave him a B.

Hes a rookie, but has been somewhat unimpressive. Hes shown some great flashes of good play, but never really showed that he will be a great point guard. Of course, he may still develop into a great player, but until then, I'm still a bit sketchy on him. (same with Marquis Daniels) Harris is a good defender, but over the course of the playoffs especially, hes made some costly and boneheaded plays.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

I gave him a C+, he would struggle to do any better without more PT and he was quite up to the task of playing in the playoffs. Next season will be better, but the debarcle of our starting backcourt remains a mystery.....


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I give him a C+ because he needs more PT to show that he can lead the team. He has shown some Flashes of being a good defender.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I gave him a C+ as well. For a guy who had already proven himself in college, I was expecting him to be more NBA ready than most other guys. 


Hopefully he gets a chance to play consistently next year.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

I gave him a C+, but there is no reason to think he won't still be a really good player...look at Gary Payton's first year stats, look at Kevin Johnson...heck, even look at Luke Ridnour from last year to now...PGs take longer to develop.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

^^ Very true, you can add the likes of John Stockton, David Wesly, Rod Strickland, Terry Porter, BJ Armstrong, Steve Na$h, Mark Price, Sam Cassel, Micheal Smith, Derek Harper, Spud Webb, Micheal Adams and the list could go on and on....


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

It's difficult grading rookies, because there is so much you take into account when judging a rookie. I'm going to go with the popular C+. He showed flashes, but if given a choice between underwhelming and overwhelming, I'm going to say his first season was pretty underwhelming. I thought he would've come into the league a bit better.

And DHarris, a guy who came right into the league playing on your (other) team, TJ Ford did very well for himself his rookie year. I'm pointing this out, because around their respective draft times, Harris was considered a better player than Ford, because the knock was Ford couldn't shoot. Harris was considered a more complete player/better prospect/etc. coming into the league, and he hasn't had anywhere near the season TJ Ford had.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

I give him a B. Under the circumstances I think he played very well. Don Nelson messed this guy up early on. Telling him he's the starting PG then being impatient with him and giving him DNP's. Every rookie makes mistakes and Don Nelson acted like he shouldn't have. He was never given a chance to get comfortable and play his game. It was just don't mess up or you're coming out of the game. 

Now Avery Johnson this summer will get his head straight. I expect for Devin Harris to come back very strong. He should defiantly be competing for the start position because of his defense and athleticism. This guy with time will be an all-star PG. He already has great instincts and exceptional passing skills.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Mavs41 said:


> Don Nelson messed this guy up early on. Telling him he's the starting PG then being impatient with him and giving him DNP's. Every rookie makes mistakes and Don Nelson acted like he shouldn't have. He was never given a chance to get comfortable and play his game. It was just don't mess up or you're coming out of the game.


Maybe that's what happens when the coach is spoiled. It's quite an adjustment to go from Nash to a rookie.

I gave him a C, for many of the reasons you guys have given. I grade him on a curve because of his ability, knowing he can be better. I think Avery speaks of him in this light, as well.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Maybe that's what happens when the coach is spoiled. It's quite an adjustment to go from Nash to a rookie.
> 
> I gave him a C, for many of the reasons you guys have given. I grade him on a curve because of his ability, knowing he can be better. I think Avery speaks of him in this light, as well.


I give a new coach or someone that's not been in the profession that long slack. But not Don Nelson who's been at it for 25 years who has said he's seen every possible situation. The Mavs paid him to handle these types of tough situations. Not just throw up his hands and say well he's a rookie and complain about Nash not being here.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I give him a C because I thought he was going to be a bit more effective. He is still a very good prospect though and I am just glad he is out of the Big 10.


----------



## DH12 (Jun 22, 2005)

He should've been better this year. A lot was expected out of him as a top 5 pick being handed the starting job over a proven vet in Terry. He quickly showed that was a mistake and that he wasn't even close to ready. I give him a C- or a D+.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I see people has said in this thread that he has the potential and that he can be a great player for us and i share the same sentiments. But everytime he made a rookie mistake he was taken out and did not see the court until the next week. Is that really his fault? 

I would give him a B. No he may not be ready but develop him and let him improve on the court. Having him on the bench after he makes a few rookie mistakes then him not playing again is not making him any better. PG is the hardest position to develop and it also should be the position to have the most patience.


----------

